# 1430 Paper and Ink lights blinking



## Raysuff (Apr 27, 2016)

Good day, 

I bought a Epson 1430 DTG Frankenstein from a guy who I think is a bit questionable. We have had issues with this guy even before we made the purchase. 

Today I'm facing and issue where the Paper and Ink lights blink on and off. I called the guy for help and without looking at the printer he said the motherboard is fried. He instructed us to buy a new printer ($350) and that for $100 he'll "program" the new motherboard and switch out the print heads. 

I've tried to research as much as possible regarding "programming" the printers motherboard and have yet to come across any one stating the printer needs to be programmed. So my question to you is, does the new motherboard need to be programmed to get the printer working again? 

I totally feel this guy is trying to take us for a spin and don't care to deal with him anymore. Please help! 

Thanks in advance,
Ray


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

This happened with my WF1100, I never did get it working again and trashed it.
Have you looked on the Epson website for error code explanations?


----------



## Raysuff (Apr 27, 2016)

So I looked for Epson error codes and got a hold of a guy at The Alienbunker Team. 

I found out that the blinking error was not the same as if it were a fried motherboard. There were several options and one was that I did not dump the waste ink. 

The good folks at The Alienbunker also confirmed the blinking error and advised to check the sensors for a trip. I am strongly considering buying their product to see step by step how the printer is built.

They guy that built the printer for me must have seen this post recently because he contacted me last night and today. He wasnt happy buy if Im gonna go down this road again it wont be at his mercy. LOL

Nonetheless, Im hopeful that this will all be resolved this week... 

Bless,
Ray


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I know this is an old post... did you ever got your printer going?


----------



## alicia1786 (Nov 5, 2020)

how you solve the issue??


----------

